
Ask HN: FaaS – Serverless Infrastructure Implementations of Cloud Providers - binaryanomaly
I was wondering whether someone has a deeper understanding of how the different FaaS or serverless offerings of the different cloud providers are effectively implemented backend or infrastructure wise. (AWS Lambda, Azure functions, Google Cloud Functions, ...)<p>Language support:<p>AWS: Java, Node.js, C#, Python<p>Azure: JavaScript, C#, Python, PHP, Bash, Batch, PowerShell<p>Google: JavaScript<p>Google Cloud Functions seems to be based on a managed Node.js environment and is hence limited to .js (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cloud.google.com&#x2F;functions&#x2F;docs&#x2F;concepts&#x2F;overview)<p>AWS and Azure support a multitude of different languages which may look like an ideal docker use case from far. Does anyone know some real facts here?
======
yrezgui
Have a look at IBM solution. It's named OpenWhisk and it's open source:
[https://github.com/openwhisk/openwhisk](https://github.com/openwhisk/openwhisk).
Otherwise, you may look at Funktion which is using Docker:
[https://github.com/fabric8io/funktion](https://github.com/fabric8io/funktion)

